

Forget Social Media ... Build Social Core - satishmreddy
http://andyswan.com/blog/2010/05/12/social-core/

======
photon_off
The two major things I took away from this were:

 _This is about empowering your fans and your clients to be more effective at
building your business on your behalf._

and

 _When a customer sees that their life will improve by getting someone else to
use your product as well, you win._

Great advice. Suggesting the Facebook like button, for instance, should be
used as a means to an end, and not an end, is spot on.

~~~
satishmreddy
Yup. Right on target.

